# Harbor Freight Tool Box



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

This just a casual observation and not intended to be a tool review.

I was in HF today and stopped to look at the General Tool boxes. Overall, I was somewhat perplexed and disappointed. The reason I say this is I have the big rolling tool box with an add on cabinet with trays and another add on cabinet for storing power tools like routers and circular saws.

It appears to me that they product has been cheapened with a different finish, seemingly thinner metal and some cheap aluminum or chrome trim. The drawers seemed to still work pretty good but I have my doubts.

When I got home, I went straight to my tool boxes to see the differences. Sure enough, mine has the krinkle finish, appear to be stronger in every aspect and no cheap trim. I don't really know how to explain it. The trim just doesn't look as good as what my boxes are.

My drawers (all of them) are loaded with everything from screwdrivers to ratchets and sockets to hammers, pry bars, you name it. Yet the drawers still pull out smoothly and I can push them back in easily enough with no wobble or racking.

In the past, I know there have been several people ask about tool boxes and I have chimed in to share my personal experience. After seeing the product today, I won't be touting those tool boxes any more. That's sad.

Here are the links to the boxes I have.

44 inch rolling tool box

7 drawer end cabinet

42 inch end cabinet

I hope I am wrong. Maybe I was looking at the 56 inch model. It looks more like what I have described above. I did notice the rubber protective top for the box appears to be a downgrade from my boxes. That plus the fact the finish was a slick gloss was a turn off.

Sorry for the rambling. Let's just say I was disappointed in what I saw.

Here are a few pics of mine.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

It seems many manufacturers are following the consumer driven down ward price/quality spiral. We like to get well paid for our work why shouldn't the makers of our tools get paid well for theirs?


----------

